# crappy of me?



## se7enty7 (Jun 18, 2002)

A couple months ago I bought my 1998 se for $5000 out the door. I paid an additional $800 for a powertrain warranty (engine and trans)... I haven't used it yet, and so far I don't think I will need to. (car had 58k when I got it, like 66k now)... 


Do you think it's 'immoral' to 'mess' up my engine and/or trans to get a new one? This warranty lasts like 4yr/40k.... It would be nice to have a new engine around then.

What could I do that would warrant me a NEW engine or NEW trans, without being obvious I screwed with stuff? It has to look like normal wear and tear or something like that.

How immoral is this in your opinions?

Thanks


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

dont do anything to it man- I mean like a filter or anything
]
go out to somewhere where you have time and space and noone goes- make sure you take your cell phone too b/c youre gonna need a ride and a tow truck for this. get a set of doughnuts to through in the woods too. Heres what to do- over rev the shit out of the engine, you should drain the oil out too- leave one quart- do this before you drive it to your special place youve picked- so yeah, when you get out there throw it in reverse, drive backwards until it redlines for like 30 minutes then at full reverse speed throw it in 1st gear and drop the clutch! your gears are gonna grind like a son of a bitch! then when youve dont that like 10 times, drive down the road at like 15 mph in 5th gear and just floor it- if that doesnt give you 5th gear pop out after a little while I dont know what will. this way all the damage is internal and you dont look like one of those idiots who needlessly puts aftermarket products on his a-b transportation so he can beat the crap out of more expensive cars yadda yadda yadda. before the tow truck gets there- throw more oil in it- make sure its new- so you can be like " well I just did an oil change damnit!" and replace the doughnuts with your regular tires- might wanna try to move the car away from the tire marks on the road too- and walllaaaaaa! toasted nissan! I should really write a book or you can do what I did on fri night- go 110 mph with your nitrous at full blast and melt your #2 piston so bad that when you go to check for compression you dont even see the guage spike- theyd figure you out on that one though-- anyone wanna sell a ga16de t me?


----------



## se7enty7 (Jun 18, 2002)

heh.. sounds good. i dont know though.. I would be sooo f*cked if they tore it apart and were like 'this is from obvious neglect' or some shit... it has to look really really accidental.. I think they would know if my trans and engine went out at the same time. im thinking of making the engine go kaboom first, then 10k later the trans


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

well, its worth a shot man
Ive got a trashed 5 speed you could use-lol


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

its is kinda immoral too though man- but think about how many people get screwed over by the companys who offer that stuff- got get em man
damn youre in atl- I hope you went to nopi- that show was so worth the 8 hour drive!


----------



## se7enty7 (Jun 18, 2002)

Like , if it were some mom and pop insurance company I would feel bad... but its not, its a huge corporation who offers many dealers warranties to then sell to customers


mainly, I paid $800 for it... and if my engine 'decides' to crap out on its own thats the ONLY way I'll get my money back. I doubt that will happen (what with it needing to be before 100k...) so I'm thinking its not that immoral if I 'help it along'... Im thinking more of something that isnt immediate (a friend recommended just driving it hard as possible... to redline every gear... ) thats not really pushing it past what its designed to do...


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

I don't think its really about being moral... the thing is, how are they not gonna blame you for making the engine blow? Normal wear and tear doesn't do that...maybe if you misshift or something I guess


----------



## omega (Jun 27, 2002)

Jesus God, I can't remember but I think insurance fraud accounts for 6 plus million dollars. That's ridiculas, this is what drives up insurance rates for the rest of us


----------



## se7enty7 (Jun 18, 2002)

its NOT insurance fraud. this isnt an insurance company


its a company that provides warranties for cars. They have scammed at least 2 people I know of. (you are supposed to be able to get your money back if you dont use the warranty. They come up with some stupid reasons (legal) about how they 'cant ' give it back ... )


----------



## V i V i D 200sx (Sep 17, 2002)

make sure that whatever you do to it, it'll be covered. read your warranty and make sure it covers everything from a gasket to a connecting rod. that way, if you do decide to "downshift @ 90 mph" it'll be covered


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Dont do it. there are to many loop holes in the extended warrenty. There will find a way to screw you. Just my opinion.


----------



## kristinspapi (Aug 29, 2002)

*oky doky then...*



Nostrodomas said:


> *Dont do it. there are to many loop holes in the extended warrenty. There will find a way to screw you. Just my opinion. *


 But..umm... wasn't the thread started to get an idea if folks on the forum thought it was okay to "screw" Nissan?


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

All I can say about the is good luck.


----------



## omega (Jun 27, 2002)

wait a minute your right, i didn't read that all that well, ok well do as you please  hell that's the reason I buy service plans on electronics


----------



## UnderDog (Jul 14, 2002)

In other words, basically the only thing you're sure to get away with is manufacturer's defects and normal wear and tear. The idea behind the warranty is to guarantee that all the parts will work perfectly under normal driving conditions. If you burn up your clutch by driving with it half engaged for an hour straight, that's abnormal driving and they'll fuck you with that and blame it on you and make you pay for it.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

UnderDog said:


> *In other words, basically the only thing you're sure to get away with is manufacturer's defects and normal wear and tear. The idea behind the warranty is to guarantee that all the parts will work perfectly under normal driving conditions. If you burn up your clutch by driving with it half engaged for an hour straight, that's abnormal driving and they'll fuck you with that and blame it on you and make you pay for it. *


 \


Exactly!


----------



## se7enty7 (Jun 18, 2002)

Yes yes, I agree with all that... except the part about screwing nissan. I'm not screwing nissan, I'm screwing this company that offers extended warrantys, who have screwed at least two people (that I know of). supposedly you are supposed to get all of your money back if you dont use the warranty at all. (this is why I bought it)... however, they didnt use theirs and its almost up, and the company is telling them that for 'legal reasons they cannot refund their money , this is for their own good'


I say f*ck that. I paid for it under the misconception that if left unused I would get my money back. I feel as though I SHOULD get my money back.. one way or the other. I dont want to drain the engine of oil, blow it, then fill it back and up be like I dont know what happened.


But I will if I have to.

However... what about something like.... keep it at redline... until something gives. That's 'technically' 'politically' not doing anything the engine isnt 'designed' to do... right?

The warranty covers "any internal parts except for clutch, and includeing cv axles"

I am mainly pissed about my two friends (one is my g/f) who bought an $800 warranty and won't get their money back. However, I have a good friend at the dealership who says that the warranty WILL pay for repairs. Nissan (the dealer) does the repair and gets the money from the service contract company.


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

Wait a minute....will your "act" be covered? Be sure to read the fine print because they will scour your claim. Getting repairs out of some of those companies is very difficult in some cases.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

throw a jack under the fron put it in first and throw a brick on the pedal....lol j/k


but thats what my freind did with his z28
he bought it wih like 68k and at about 98k his warrenty was running out so thats what he did.... he had a new engine in 2 1/2 weeks


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

oh an btw the company that he went through did give him a really hard time....


----------



## se7enty7 (Jun 18, 2002)

I went and figured out how the warranty works. When I bought it, if I did not use it, I am supposed to get 100% of my money back. Due to a 'change in policy' it is now 'pro-rated'. Like, If I want it back in two years, I get $400 back. 

I think that's crap. I have the paper right here that says "100% refund of money if warranty is not used throughout said period (4 years))....


According to the guy at nissan, Nissan does the work, then gets repaid by this company. He said that they always get their money back, that I don't have to worry about that unless I do the work. (this warranty company will pay the warranty holder to do the work according to some industry hourly pay guideline or some crap).


I'm pretty sure I am going to do this. I wouldn't, except they have screwed two of my friends for about $1400 total (one girl bought a civic almost new, and got the warranty for like $900, didn't use it, and is now out of the money... her mom bought a minivan or something and got the same treatment after not using the warranty... and more than likely me as well. That makes 3 people total)


I really wouldn't feel bad about doing this... but I am mainly worried about what to do that will ensure that it does not look like it was on purpose. So... you think a brick on the pedal would do the trick? What damage would that cause? (preferably a long block engine replacement..)


----------



## landlord (Jun 11, 2002)

the dealer gave me a hard time when my timing chain guides broke but i just went into the showroom floor flipping my wig, even told a guy signing paper work on his new altima and screamed "dont do it! stop these people are gonna [email protected]#k you in the ass the same way there [email protected] me!!!" and that was that. never got jacked around by them again! car got fixed and notta problem since..... 


(btw i had nothing but problems for two months after i signed my paperwork and on the third month my guides broke, and after two weeks of them having my car and they had not even got it in the garage, i snapped.)


----------



## omega (Jun 27, 2002)

well a little off-topic I know but, this is why I buy "performance service plans" through best buy, i work there so i know the ins and outs of what they cover, on computers it's "heat, humidity, dirt, wear and tear and lighting strike" or power surge, well they never say that hooking a 12 volt to various caps and what not on the motherboard isn't power surge, granted it's abuse, unless done correctly, caps can explode though so it's thrilling yet stupid at the same time  anyway, in terms of engines, ummm shoot it? I don't know


----------



## hagasan (Aug 5, 2002)

> However... what about something like.... keep it at redline... until something gives


I'd say go for it...and you have the right idea...
If I had a $1 for every time i hear of a company screwing their costumer.... 

I wouldn't over rev it either. I would just drive it in first at red-line till it pops. 

Drain a little oil out of it too. Not too much though!!! Just above the low level line. Or drain some of the anti-freeze. That should warp the head, and seize the block. Possibly spin a crank bearing. The pistons will expand from the heat and scratch the hell of the cylinder block. Short of putting a big-bore on it, they are going to have to replace the block. Just keep it pinned until it stops reving... 

Honestly, the way I would do it is some how make sure the cam chain pops. That would pretty much be bullet-proof exuse wise. That happends all the time with people. They wouldn't suspect a thing.
Cam chain pops, the pistons go though the valves...and 'viola...you gots yourself a new motor.

If you over rev it they might go with the abuse thing...but they would still have a hard time proving that anyway's.

That's my two cents...

Keep us updated too...I want to know if it will just seize or will it actually break something...


----------



## se7enty7 (Jun 18, 2002)

I hear you .. especially hagasan.

What about things that aren't internal. This can't mess up my clutch, intake, exhaust,... only internal engine parts. (it specified ALL internal engine parts except clutch and other wear outable items... will hagasan's idea work?

Im thinking blowing the engine first, then the trans later on down the line..


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

Drain your oil _and save it._ Start it up, floor it, BANG, put the old oil in, you're done.


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

Look bro, most of these guys agree with you so I'm going to look at it from another angle. Dude your lucky to have a 1998, a year ago that was considered a "new car" by automotive standards. Your engine is going to run for mad miles bro, if it aint broke, don't fix it. all your going to get is the same thing. I had the same problem and you know what they are going to do to you????? they are going to buy you a used engine because they have to replace it with something of "like value". they aren't going to give you a new engine. I understand that your friends got [email protected]#ked, but don't let trickle down into your hands, its not your battle. I would hate to see you ruin a perfectly good block and tranny for no reason. Bro, you have a serious situation on your hands. Just because there was a "Change in policy" doesn't mean that they can void the contract that was made between you and them. YOu signed it, they printed it, end of story- so if the contract really does say that you can get your money back, then you have every legal right to do so. I'm sure if you put some pressure on them in the right spots they'll fold just like in the case with landlords situation. If your plan fouls up your going to be [email protected]#ked and you just ruined your car. Don't do it.


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

and if your warranty is good for 100,000 miles your fine anyways. Why not just sell the car and get something else before your warranty runs out. I RAG THE SHIT out of my car EVERYDAY, 1st gear 5500RPM shift, 2nd gear 5500RPM shift... all the way through. It won't blow it just keeps going like a [email protected]#king enegizer bro. By the way I shift at 5500 to avoid cam retard, you get better speed that way in case you didn't know. it retards around that RPM. so before you redline, it switches to your other cam making you go slower for the last 100RPM or so. Nissan does that to make the driver shift sooner.


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

*blueboost*

Actually the cam gets retarded at 6600rpm, not 5500rpm. Just thought I'd let you know...


----------



## hagasan (Aug 5, 2002)

*Nope...it won't mess up anything else...*



> What about things that aren't internal. This can't mess up my clutch, intake, exhaust,...


...it shouldn't, unless there is a mechanical flaw in the first place...

I have heard of a clutch assembly coming apart and tearing the floor up and what not, but that was an old P.O.S.... And you would really have to rape your car hardcore to do this. 

I'd say either get your money back...which is the less risky/smarter idea...or blow the thing up. Don't try to do one then the other. They'll catch on...and [email protected] you over.

BTW: If you do the engine trick...the tranny trick won't work. IMO it's gotta be either, or. They'll just tell you that you obviously drive the car hard and won't warrant the transsmision. 
Just pop the motor, and take what you can get...


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

I'd ask you if your sure but with 616 posts I know better LOL.

So 6600? on the GA16DE? Woh. I swear I feel the retard before that though.

is that redline? I think it is isn't it.

Well, so sorry ya'll. the last thing I want to do is post bad info!!!
I read about this on the this forum. I think it was on mike's project 200SX NPM articles. I should have went back and checked before opening my big mouth. good lookin out barnoun!


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

Redline is 6900rpm stock, and no prob dude ...oh yeah, most of the time post count don't mean sh*t, heheh.


----------



## se7enty7 (Jun 18, 2002)

just to keep you guys updated:

I still haven't really done anything. My car runs like new, no probs cept I need a new clutch soon. 


You know, flooring it in first and letting rev at redline and stay there isn't voiding my warranty. If the engine is SUPPOSED to f*** up at that rpm level, then it should be lowered. It's not like I have a different ecu and am revving to 8 or 9k or something


----------

